# Boa Hancock vs an Admiral



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 30, 2013)

This needs to be settled.
How well can Boa hold her own against an Admiral?


----------



## tanman (Nov 30, 2013)

An annoyance like Vista, not much more.


----------



## trance (Nov 30, 2013)

Boa stands about as much of a chance as DD does...which is nearly no chance at all.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 30, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> Boa stands about as much of a chance as DD does...which is nearly no chance at all.



I second this, they'd both lose mid-diff.


----------



## barreltheif (Nov 30, 2013)

She gets low diffed. Vista and especially Dof would do better.


----------



## RF (Nov 30, 2013)

Low difficulty and that's being generous.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2013)

Depends if the admirals are gay and if they have knowledge of Hancock's abilities or not.


----------



## Katou (Nov 30, 2013)

20% Chance that she'd Stomp


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 30, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> This needs to be settled.
> How well can Boa hold her own against an Admiral?



Very bad... she can't hold her own at all, an Admiral, or a Yonko, would rape her like a fodder. The Hancock wank is bigger that the fucking Milky Way.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

High End Low Difficulty at best .


----------



## Myst (Nov 30, 2013)

Low to mid diff.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 30, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> Boa stands about as much of a chance as DD does...which is nearly no chance at all.



That's about right.  Only difference being Admirals would have a stiffy to try and fix.


----------



## Kid (Nov 30, 2013)

She gets fucked up.


----------



## Lmao (Nov 30, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> Boa stands about as much of a chance as DD does...which is nearly no chance at all.


Pretty much .


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 30, 2013)

Stαrkiller said:


> Boa stands about as much of a chance as DD does...which is nearly no chance at all.



this is true


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Admirals wouldn't even have to try.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

Hancock would be like " B-but I'm beautiful ! " and Sakazuki would be like :



"Me too ."


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 30, 2013)

Fabulous **


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

I always wondered why did Sakazuki do that ? Was he trying to seduce Ace ?


----------



## Lmao (Nov 30, 2013)

Anime team being terrible as always


----------



## tanman (Nov 30, 2013)

Doflamingo would do _far_ better.


----------



## Meigo (Nov 30, 2013)

Why is the Hancock wank so hard? She gets stomped.


----------



## Lycka (Nov 30, 2013)

tanman said:


> Doflamingo would do _far_ better.



So no difficulty for Hancock. Really low difficulty for Dolflamingo.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

Actually I don't think that Hancock is zero difficulty, that would mean that the Admiral stand there and Hancock dies . But Low Difficulty, Donquixote would be High End Low Difficulty .


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 30, 2013)

It's really funny and misleading how so many people think Hancock would fare as well as Doflamingo, implying they are of the same level. 

Admirals low diff her, or worst.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 30, 2013)

Admirals low diff. Doffy at least reaches mid diff. inb4 Jackishan the Hancock wanker.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 30, 2013)

hancock gives an admiral high difficuilty or at least peforms better than doflamingo


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 30, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> 20% Chance that she'd Stomp


And the other 80% indicates an Admiral like Kizaru would rape her at the speed of light, while drinking coffee, smoking a cigar, and asking local pirates if they've seen his subordinate.


Jackieshann said:


> hancock gives an admiral high difficuilty or at least peforms better than doflamingo


We're talking the high end of low diff, right?


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

DD gets Mid diffed at worse. 

Boa gets fucking owned.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 30, 2013)

The DD wank is hilarious.


----------



## Rob (Nov 30, 2013)

ok ..................


----------



## Lawliet (Nov 30, 2013)

I wanna neg most of you. What is this shit. Hancock low diff, Dofla low diff mid being generous. I'll quote you all once we're done with Doflamingo and once we see Hancock going all out.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 30, 2013)

Post timeskip Luffy is a beast. Losing to him is no shame. Hancock's hype is living on a Paradise island with her two best fighters being weaker together against pre timeskip g2 Luffy.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Nov 30, 2013)

Hancock's hype ? She is certainly weaker than Dofla who shit his pants against a Admiral .


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 30, 2013)

Are you like honestly telling me this or is it sarcasm?


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Hancock vs admiral is the same as vergo vs tashigi.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 30, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Hancock vs admiral is the same as vergo vs tashigi.



exactly. for comparisons sake in that context hancock would be vergo and the admiral would be tashigi.


----------



## RF (Nov 30, 2013)

lol the Hancock wank is despicable.

Aokiji would of raped her on Marineford if he actually managed to get close enough.


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> exactly. for comparisons sake in that context hancock would be vergo and the admiral would be tashigi.



Ok.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In your fanfiction


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Hancock is currently the 6th strongest warlord.


----------



## RF (Nov 30, 2013)

Luffee knows whats up


----------



## Unclear Justice (Nov 30, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Hancock is currently the 6th strongest warlord.



You would seriously put even Buggy above her?


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Unclear Justice said:


> You would seriously put even Buggy above her?



Buggy is the 7th.

Battery about to die. May or May not be able to reply.


----------



## Slenderman (Nov 30, 2013)

Jackishan's wank is almost as sickening as Harahui's. Actually Jakie annoys me more then Harahui.


----------



## Unclear Justice (Nov 30, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Buggy is the 7th.
> 
> Battery about to die. May or May not be able to reply.



I see, you include Law. I don?t consider him one at this point, there were only six in my mind.


----------



## Orca (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah she's definitely stronger than buggy. I'd be crazy if I said otherwise.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2013)

What if shanks trained buggy during the time-skip?


----------



## Bansai (Nov 30, 2013)

No, she couldn't defeat any of the original three. There's no chance in hell she could. Regarding the new admirals... I'd just have to guess because we barely know anything about their strength and abilities, yet I'd assume that she couldn't defeat them either. I can't know for sure, though.
What I also don't know is what kind of drugs make people think she's the second weakest Shichibukai.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 30, 2013)

OBDNewbie said:


> Hancock would be like " B-but I'm beautiful ! " and Sakazuki would be like :
> 
> 
> 
> "Me too ."


Akainu changed the climate of an island with his "beauty." Akainu's "beauty" > Boa's beauty. Canon.


Bansai said:


> No, she couldn't defeat any of the original three. There's no chance in hell she could. Regarding the new admirals... I'd just have to guess because we barely know anything about their strength and abilities, yet I'd assume that she couldn't defeat them either. I* can't know for sure, though.*


Oh, no no no. Being an Admiral automatically catapults you to the top of the world. Only the big shots like the Yonko have a shot at taking on an Admiral.


----------



## GIORNO (Nov 30, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Oh, no no no. Being an Admiral automatically catapults you to the top of the world. Only the big shots like the Yonko *have a shot* at taking on an Admiral.



Have a shot? I think you mean are capable of.


----------



## Shinthia (Nov 30, 2013)

the only purpose of this thread was to bash Hancock. mission accomplished


----------



## Gervin (Nov 30, 2013)

Hancock has no chance of taking on an Admiral.  Any opposing notion is just silly.  In regards to the Admirals vs. Yonko subject, I seriously believe that the three original coloreds are = to the remaining Yonko (I actually think that Akainu may currently be slightly above the strongest, which I think is likely Shanks).


----------



## tanman (Dec 1, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Hancock is currently the 6th strongest warlord.



Never thought about that, but you're probably right.
Kuma is really the only other person who could be the second weakest shichibukai. And I'm skeptical of that.


----------



## Enel (Dec 1, 2013)

Luffee said:


> Hancock is currently the 6th strongest warlord.


She's the 6h strongest out of 5? Even if you still count Law they are just 6 

And what Hancock wank? Most people say she gets stomped, how the hell is this wanking?


----------



## Orca (Dec 1, 2013)

Enel said:


> She's the 6h strongest out of 5? Even if you still count Law they are just 6
> 
> And what Hancock wank? Most people say she gets stomped, how the hell is this wanking?



7. Including the unknown.


----------



## Enel (Dec 1, 2013)

Luffee said:


> 7. Including the unknown.


So Hancock is automatically weaker than an Shichibukai we don't even know anything about? Yeah the Hancock wank is really strong


----------



## Orca (Dec 1, 2013)

She could be stronger. I just don't think that a warlord oda doesn't want to reveal yet is weaker than someone like Hancock.

I could be wrong though.


----------



## Vengeance (Dec 1, 2013)

She would do worse than Doflamingo, lower mid difficulty at best.


----------



## RF (Dec 1, 2013)

Enel said:


> So Hancock is automatically weaker than an Shichibukai we don't even know anything about? Yeah the Hancock wank is really strong



We know that he maimed Z, a CoA master and former admiral. That's enough to comfortably put him above any Shichibukai not named Mihawk.


----------



## Enel (Dec 1, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> We know that he maimed Z, a CoA master and former admiral. That's enough to comfortably put him above any Shichibukai not named Mihawk.


Oh well you're right, didn't remember that 
Still we only knew that he was once able to maim Zephyr. We also know that Moria once fought against Kaido and survived, but he's not anywhere to being his equal in the current timeline.
Maybe that Shichi got old and weak, who knows. Buggy is a Shichibukai, so it's all about influence.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 1, 2013)

She gets burned/frozen/lazered.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 1, 2013)

яανєи said:


> Have a shot? I think you mean are capable of.


Not necessarily. For example, we have no idea how strong Blackbeard has gotten over the timeskip, and imho, I'm not convinced he's ready to beat an Admiral for a little while longer. I still view Blackbeard as the weakest of the Four Emperors.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Not necessarily. For example, we have no idea how strong Blackbeard has gotten over the timeskip, and imho, I'm not convinced he's ready to beat an Admiral for a little while longer. I still view Blackbeard as the weakest of the Four Emperors.



Well there's no basis for that claim, it's mere conjecture. As far as the title is concerned the Yonko are capable of taking down an Admiral, vice versa.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 1, 2013)

Blackbeard is my favorite Yonko and 2nd favorite character overall, so I think it's kinda difficulty to say a unbiased opinion but right now he might be the weakest and by EoS of course he'll be the strongest Yonko .


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 1, 2013)

яανєи said:


> Well there's no basis for that claim, it's mere conjecture.


That's why I said it's an opinion, it's based mostly on the fact that 1.) Blackbeard is still wet behind the ears and needs more experience and 2.) he's a coward (Akainu actually fought Whitebeard on his own, Blackbeard begged for his life then called on his crew for help).


яανєи said:


> As far as the title is concerned the Yonko are capable of taking down an Admiral, vice versa.


Which is why I said the Yonko have a shot at beating an Admiral. It can go either way.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> That's why I said it's an opinion, it's based mostly on the fact that 1.) Blackbeard is still wet behind the ears and needs more experience and 2.) he's a coward (Akainu actually fought Whitebeard on his own, Blackbeard begged for his life then called on his crew for help).



Wet behind the ears...? The dude's a NW vet and was Commander level pre-YYnM, he's not remotely wet behind his ears. The only thing he's new to is the GGnM but he caused havoc in the NW with it so he probably has some level of mastery over it now. 

CIS. 



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Which is why I said the Yonko have a shot at beating an Admiral. It can go either way.



I'm really just nitpicking your words, saying 'have a shot at' implies that there's doubt that they can when in reality Yonko >=/= Admirals depending on how you see it. Mihawk *has a shot at* beating an Admiral, Shanks *can beat* an Admiral.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 1, 2013)

яανєи said:


> Wet behind the ears...? The dude's a NW vet and was Commander level pre-YYnM, he's not remotely wet behind his ears. The only thing he's new to is the GGnM but he caused havoc in the NW with it so he probably has some level of mastery over it now.
> 
> CIS.


Dealing with pirates like Ace and conquering territories he was familiar, yes, he has experience. However, the Yonko are all a whole other level. There's also his other stats. Reaction speed is good, unless you're dealing with something like Kizaru's YnK or Akainu's Meteor Volcano is another story.

Which moment was CIS? Dropping his guard or being a coward? The cowardly part, unfortunately, seems to be part of Blackbeard's character, though I wish it were the usually fearless attitude of the D's.


яανєи said:


> I'm really just nitpicking your words, saying 'have a shot at' implies that there's doubt that they can when in reality Yonko >=/= Admirals depending on how you see it.


The three Admirals held their ground against Whitebeard. Even when injured, he was a monster. It also depends on the matchup (example being if one Admiral's DF is better suited against one Yonko than another, etc). We'll need to see how Teach has improved over the timeskip.


яανєи said:


> Mihawk *has no chance at* beating an Admiral


Fixed it for you.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 1, 2013)

TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Dealing with pirates like Ace and conquering territories he was familiar, yes, he has experience. However, the Yonko are all a whole other level. There's also his other stats. Reaction speed is good, unless you're dealing with something like Kizaru's YnK or Akainu's Meteor Volcano is another story.



Lolno, his stats are fine, his reaction speed is MH+.

I don't think there's anyone that can really deal with YnK as he's moving at LS but Dai Funka shouldn't be a problem. I wonder if BB could suck in Dai Funka with Kurozu.



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Which moment was CIS? Dropping his guard or being a coward? The cowardly part, unfortunately, seems to be part of Blackbeard's character, though I wish it were the usually fearless attitude of the D's.



Him being a coward is CIS as he's not always a coward (going to Impel Down, facing WB, letting Sengoku stomp him, etc). He knows when he can/can't fight someone, backing down from Shanks was smart as he knew he couldn't take him.



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> The three Admirals held their ground against Whitebeard. Even when injured, he was a monster. It also depends on the matchup (example being if one Admiral's DF is better suited against one Yonko than another, etc). We'll need to see how Teach has improved over the timeskip.



Obviously he's improved over the timeskip, he used the GGnM to conquer WB's old territories. The fact that he's considered a Yonko speaks to his prowess. 



TheTeaIsGood2 said:


> Fixed it for you.



Well based on feats he can't.


----------

